# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Almoço Convivio no Restaurante "O Codea"

## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Aproveitando a deixa em que o Cristovão colocou o setup´s dos seus aquários e também a pedido de vários membros, que ficaram encantados com o Restaurante e a sua Gastronomia, venho abrir este tópico com o intuito de se marcar um Almoço convivio para o dia 26 de Fevereiro do corrente ano.
Este almoço terá como propósito a visita aos aquários do Cristovão, deliciarmo-nos com a sua Gastronomia e confraternizarmos todos um pouco.

Irei pedir ao Cristovão que aqui coloque a ementa disponivel e o preço por pessoa.

As Inscrições estão abertas, solicitando aos membros que se pretendem escrever que o façam aqui no tópico.

Poderá se no entanto agendar outra data, caso nesta, não haja muitas aderências, 

Conto Convosco para um dia bem passado,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde 
a ideia é boa, vou fazer pontaria para essa data, mais tarde confirmarei.
abraço 
afonso

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Fiquei perdido :yb620: 

Almoço? Onde? Quando?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

estava a ver que já tinham acabado os almoços :yb624:  :yb624: 


um lugar aqui pro jê


cumprimentos

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Paulo.

Boa ideia  :SbOk:  não consegui ir ao ultimo almoço ai em Leiria e como tenho uma visita prometida ao aquario do Fernando a quase 2 anos  :SbSourire2:  vou ver se desta consigo ir, é que ultimamente tenho trabalhado ao Sabado.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas
> 
> estava a ver que já tinham acabado os almoços
> 
> 
> um lugar aqui pro jê
> 
> 
> cumprimentos



Eu junto-me ao Carlos

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Contem comigo.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Pessoal

Este convívio está aberto a esposas,filhos, namorados(as),Sogras, Acompanhantes de luxo, quem entenderem trazer   :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


*Inscrições*



António Afonso - aguarda-se confirmação
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - aguarda-se confirmação
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa - Aguarda-se confirmação



Pessoal como é.......Toca a Inscrever.....

Não posso oferecer frags.....mas ofereço um dia bem passado

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Paulo,

Eventualmente irei ao almoço mas só posso confirmar mais para o princípio do mês de Fevereiro.

Abraço
Hugo

----------


## Adriano Sousa

boas. eu tinha muito prazer em ir... e farei os possiveis para ir, mas não posso confirmar já. mas acreditem que terei todo o prazer de estar neste convivio apesar de estar bem longe. abraço

----------


## joaoTomas

Contem comigo + 1 pessoa.

Até dia 26 pessoal  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Ementa para o Almoço do dia 26 Fevereiro 2011.

Entradas

Camarão, Melão, Presunto, Queijo Fresco, entre outros

Pratos para escolha

-Posta à Casaleiro
-Frango na cesta à codea
-Bifinhos de Porco à codea
-Bacalhau com Natas
-Bacalhau à Gaspar
Bebidas até a 1 litro por pessoa, sobremesa e café.

Preço -15 Euros por pessoa

Não é necessário escolher ementa por pessoa, depois na altura cada um pede o que desejar.



Alguns dados sobre o restaurante e coordenadas para gps

http://www.ocodea.com/index2.html
. - Google Maps

Coordenadas

Coordenadas:
N39º48'18.04"
W8º52'37.05"


Concentração - 11h30 no Restaurante

*
O Cristovão de forma a contribuir para este almoço convívio, e apesar de todos os aumentos que todos nós sofremos, inclusive o aumento do IVA, decide manter o preço praticado o ano passado na realização do 1º almoço.

O meu obrigado ao Cristovão Gaspar*


*Venham de lá essas Inscrições*

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Actualização

*Inscrições*

Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - aguarda-se confirmação
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa - Aguarda-se confirmação

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Olá boa tarde 
> a ideia é boa, vou fazer pontaria para essa data, mais tarde confirmarei.
> abraço 
> afonso


Olá boas 
Aproveito para confirmar a minha ida ao almoço mais a minha mulher, Paulo conta com dois.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Podes contar com mais um!

cumps

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Actualização

*Inscrições*

Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado
Pedro Chouriço - Confirmado
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - aguarda-se confirmação
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa - Aguarda-se confirmação

*Pessoal Toca a Inscrever, ver se superamos o nº de participações do Ano Passado*

----------


## cristovaogaspar

Oi pessoal 
Eu gostava de tornar este almoço num encontro anual, pois acho que há condições para tal em termos de espáço e em termos geográficos pois nem estamos muito a norte nem muito a sul.
Gostava também que me dessem ideias para que este encontro fosse mais do que um mero almoço.
Obrigado pela atenção .

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

Já tenho o meu lugar marcado. Podes contar comigo.
Artur vasconcelos

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

> olá pessoal
> 
> aproveitando a deixa em que o cristovão colocou o setup´s dos seus aquários e também a pedido de vários membros, que ficaram encantados com o restaurante e a sua gastronomia, venho abrir este tópico com o intuito de se marcar um almoço convivio para o dia 26 de fevereiro do corrente ano.
> Este almoço terá como propósito a visita aos aquários do cristovão, deliciarmo-nos com a sua gastronomia e confraternizarmos todos um pouco.
> 
> Irei pedir ao cristovão que aqui coloque a ementa disponivel e o preço por pessoa.
> 
> As inscrições estão abertas, solicitando aos membros que se pretendem escrever que o façam aqui no tópico.
> 
> ...


paulo marca mais um lugar para um primo iniciado no mundo da aquarofilia

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

Bom dia,marca mais um lugar para um primo meu(Vitor Canelas).
Abraço.

----------


## miguelcarreira

Conta comigo um lugar

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Olá cristovão,

podes contar com mais um.




> Oi pessoal 
> Eu gostava de tornar este almoço num encontro anual, pois acho que há condições para tal em termos de espáço e em termos geográficos pois nem estamos muito a norte nem muito a sul.
> Gostava também que me dessem ideias para que este encontro fosse mais do que um mero almoço.
> Obrigado pela atenção .



relativamente ao que pedes, acho que não te deves preocupar em demasia com isso.

Nunca será um mero almoço,  pois estamos a falar dum restaurante onde para além de se comer muito bem ( sou testemunha  :yb665: ), pode-se ao mesmo tempo olhar para qualquer lado  e ver aquarios....  logo estamos no nosso habitat natural   :yb624:  :yb624: 

e depois, o convivio é aquilo que nos leva a estar presentes.  é sempre uma oportunidade de encontrar malta que já não vemos tão frequentemente e falar do nosso hobby preferido...  

Será sempre especial...

portanto não te preocupes em que seja isto ou aquilo pois tudo correrá 5* naturalmente...

já vi outros encontros em que se organizou troca de frags e tal  :Whistle:   e a coisa corre sempre mal...   no final fica sempre gente chateada porque levou um frags melhor do que o que recebeu....

portanto se queres um conselho... 

prepara aí o tacho como habitualmente   :Coradoeolhos:   e o resto é preciso é que a malta apareça...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Actualização

*Inscrições*
Miguel Carreira - Confirmado
Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado 2 pessoas
Pedro Chouriço - Confirmado
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - aguarda-se confirmação
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa -  confirmado

*Pessoal Toca a Inscrever, ver se superamos o nº de participações do Ano Passado*

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Pessoal


Então essas inscrições???????????


Embora lá, venham passar um dia a falar daquilo que mais gostamos, aquários é claro. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


Estão com medo de se inscrever, vão ver que não se vão arrepender.

Ainda só estamos 15 inscritos, espero contar com o dobro do pessoal :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Infelizmente não poder estar presente pois a esposa vai fazer uma ecografia nesse dia, pelas 11 da manha em almada....portanto para mim é impossível ir!

ficará para uma próxima vez!

cumps

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá PAulo,

Conta comigo!!

abraço

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Olá, Paulo, 

Conta com dois da minha parte

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Actualização




*Inscrições*

Miguel Carreira - Confirmado
Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado 2 pessoas
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - aguarda-se confirmação
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa -  confirmado
Paulo Marinheiro- aguardo Confirmação
Tristão - Aguardo confirmação
Rui Nunes - Confirmado 2 pessoas
Carlos Basaloco- Confirmado
Nuno Casalinho - 2 Pessoas
Luis Amarelo - Confirmado
PauloOliveira - 2 pessoas-aguardo confirmação

Pessoal isto tá se a compor, vamos lá a inscrever

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Actualização




*Inscrições*

Miguel Carreira - Confirmado
Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado 2 pessoas
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - aguarda-se confirmação
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa -  confirmado
Paulo Marinheiro- aguardo Confirmação
Tristão - Aguardo confirmação
Rui Nunes - Confirmado 2 pessoas
Carlos Basaloco- Confirmado
Nuno Casalinho - 2 Pessoas
PauloOliveira - 2 pessoas-aguardo confirmação




Pessoal, o Dia aproxima-se, toca a inscrever.......................................

----------


## José António Lima

contem com um lugar para mim
Abraço
JLima

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá paulo!

Podes adicionar mais um...  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Actualização




[B]Inscrições[/B

Vitor Pestana -Confirmado
José António Lima - Confirmado
Cesar Soares - Confirmado
Miguel Carreira - Confirmado
Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado 2 pessoas
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - confirmado
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa -  confirmado
Paulo Marinheiro- Confirmado
Tristão - Aguardo confirmação
Rui Nunes - Confirmado 2 pessoas
Carlos Basaloco- Confirmado
Nuno Casalinho - 2 Pessoas confirmado
PauloOliveira - 2 pessoas-aguardo confirmação



Eu sei que não temos por cá em Leiria uma fish street, para nos podermos deliciar com aqueles vivos, mas temos 2 lojas com Salgados, que é a Leirizoo e a FishRoom, que caso pretendam, podem ser visitadas, pois ficam a poucos minutos do Restaurante.


Não deixem para amanhã, o que podem fazer hoje, por isso INSCREVAM_SE

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Confirmo presença.

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Faltam 8 Dias, próximo sábado lá estaremos

Pessoal, toca a inscrever.


*Vitor Pestana -Confirmado
José António Lima - Confirmado
Cesar Soares - Confirmado
Miguel Carreira - Confirmado
Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado 2 pessoas
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - confirmado
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa -  confirmado 2 pessoas
Paulo Marinheiro- Confirmado
Tristão - Aguardo confirmação
Rui Nunes - Confirmado 2 pessoas
Carlos Basaloco- Confirmado
Nuno Casalinho - 2 Pessoas confirmado
PauloOliveira - 2 pessoas-confirmado*

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

*Olá Pessoal

Apontava a Concentração no Restaurante pelas 11 Horas, pois assim se poderia ver os aquários e falarmos um pouco antes de comer.

A seguir ao almoço, poderemos visitar as 2 Lojas de aquariofilia( Leirizoo e Fishroom) em Leiria, pois já sei que vão receber umas importações de corais e peixes esta semana.

Quem quiser vir ter a minha casa à Batalha, para falarmos um pouco e verem o meu aquário(apesar de ser vulgar) estão desde já convidados .*



Ao Pessoal que ainda não se inscreveu, que o faça, pois quantos mais formos, maiores são as trocas de experiências e um convivio ainda mais enriquecedor.

*Para qualquer esclarecimento ou dúvida - Paulo Oliveira 960499616



Alguns dados sobre o restaurante e coordenadas para gps

http://www.ocodea.com/index2.html
http://maps.google.pt/maps/place?cid...Codea%2Bleiria


Coordenadas:
N39º48'18.04"
W8º52'37.05"*

----------


## Jaime Branco

Bom dia

Olhem gostaria de marcar para 2 eu e minha esposa
Espero que vão mais esposas .... senão estou feito  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

> Bom dia
> 
> Olhem gostaria de marcar para 2 eu e minha esposa
> Espero que vão mais esposas .... senão estou feito


A minha esposa também vai.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Bom dia
> 
> Olhem gostaria de marcar para 2 eu e minha esposa
> Espero que vão mais esposas .... senão estou feito


E a minha também 
abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Pessoal, faltam 2 dias, toca a inscrever


*Hernani Esteves - Confirmado
Paulo Serrano - Confirmado
Heitor Simões - Confirmado
Jaime Branco - Confirmado 2 pessoas
Vitor Pestana -Confirmado
José António Lima - Confirmado
Cesar Soares - Confirmado
Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado 2 pessoas
João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
António Afonso - confirmado 2 pessoas
José Neves - Confirmado
Carlos Mota - Confirmado
Cesar Silvério - Confirmado
Paulo J. Oliveira - Confirmado
Rogério Gomes - confirmado
Duarte Araujo - Confirmado
Hugo Duarte - Aguarda-se confirmação
Adriano Sousa -  confirmado 2 pessoas
Paulo Marinheiro- Confirmado
Tristão - Aguardo confirmação
Rui Nunes - Confirmado 2 pessoas
Carlos Basaloco- Confirmado
Ricardo Santos - 3 Pessoas confirmado
PauloOliveira - 2 pessoas-confirmado*

----------


## Adriano Sousa

face a algumas duvidas e divergencias... RE-confirmo 2 pessoas.... lolololo
afinal não vou só.... lolollollo

----------


## Heitor Simões

mais 3

Heitor Simões

Hernani Esteves

Paulo Serrano


P.S. Cristovão Prepara a cerveja que vai acabar

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tenho muita pena de não estar presente mas estou de serviço na clínica este fim de semana . Parabéns pela iniciativa que sei que vai ser um sucesso porque o anfitrião é boa pessoa, dizem que a comida é muito boa e vai acontecer numa terra cheia de excelentes aquariofilistas. Divirtam-se!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> *Hernani Esteves - Confirmado
> Paulo Serrano - Confirmado
> Heitor Simões - Confirmado
> Jaime Branco - Confirmado 2 pessoas
> Vitor Pestana -Confirmado
> José António Lima - Confirmado
> Cesar Soares - Confirmado
> Artur Vasconcelos - Confirmado 2 pessoas
> João Tomás - confirmado 2 Pessoas
> ...


Actualizado

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

desculpem confirmar tão em cima da hora  :yb677: 

Se ainda puder ser, queria marcar para duas pessoas. Eu e a minha mulher.


Ana e António


Abraço
António

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> ,
> 
> desculpem confirmar tão em cima da hora 
> 
> Se ainda puder ser, queria marcar para duas pessoas. Eu e a minha mulher.
> 
> 
> Ana e António
> 
> ...


Olá António

Tudo Bem?

Claro que é possivel, até amanha entao

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Paulo. :Olá: 

Tenho uma questão, :yb665:  quantos lugares sentados tem o restaurante, é que esta a ficar um grupinho.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo.
> 
> Tenho uma questão, quantos lugares sentados tem o restaurante, é que esta a ficar um grupinho.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá Rogério

Até 100 Lugares estamos garantidos :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

+ 1

Pedro Simões

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

*Olá a Todos

Gostaria de Agradecer a todos os presentes no 2º almoço em Leiria, e mais satisfeito fico, quando o mesmo contou com a presença de 41 amantes deste hobbie.
Quero desde já pedir desculpa, caso alguma coisa não tivesse corrido como esperado, mas de certeza que para o ano, irá correr melhor.
Agradecer igualmente ao Cristovão Gaspar, pela belíssima gastronomia que nos propocionou, bem como pela simpatia demonstrada pelos seus funcionários em nos servirem.
Agradecer também ao Heitor Simões e Hernani Esteves, em nos terem recebido nas suas casas, e nos deixarem apreciar os seus Aquários.

Muito obrigado a todos e para o Ano cá estaremos outra vez*.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
aproveito para agradecer ao Paulo Oliveira por mais esta iniciativa.
Pelo que pude observar todos os presentes pareceram satisfeitos o que denota o sucesso desta confraternização.
um abraço a todos e obrigado pelo convívio.

----------


## Miguel Reis

E fotos? Não há fotos?!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Camaradas.

Deixo-vos algumas imagens do almoço, dos aquários do Restaurante Codea, como também de Heitor Simões e Hernani Esteves.

Esteve tudo excelente, obrigado Paulo.

----------


## Vitor Pestana



----------


## Vitor Pestana



----------


## Vitor Pestana



----------


## Vitor Pestana



----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado pelas fotos!

Muito bom.

Tenho imensa pena de não ter ido este ano, gostei muito do almoço do ano passado.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Sim sem dúvidas um excelente convivio, e o Cõdea mais uma de parabens. Foi tudo muito bom.

Desta vez ninguem pode desconfiar que não estive presente!!! :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 




abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Desta vez ninguem pode desconfiar que não estive presente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abraço


eh pah...  eu não te vi lá... essa foto não será do ano passado???   :yb624:  :yb624: 


deixando a brincadeira...   quero agradecer em primeiro lugar ao Cristovão bem como à sua esposa, por nos ter aturado no seu restaurante...  é sempre com grande satisfação que volto quer seja para almoçar ou ver os seus aquarios....

parabens Cristovao.  Até para os aquarios de água doce olhei... excelentes também.


Em seguida agradecer ao Paulo Oliveira pela organização deste evento. Graças à sua perseverança foi possível ter mais de 40 pessoas reunidas. Correu tudo 5*


Uma última palavra para o Heitor e hernani.  Um agradecimento a ambos por terem aberto as suas casas de forma a que pudessemos ver os seus aquarios. O  heitor é sempre aquela máquina... Dali já sabemos com o que podemos contar. Excelente pedaço de recife com cores fantásticas. O Hernani também está de parabens pois mostrou uma grande evolução. 

Obrigado a todos pelo excelente convivio. 

è marcar já o próximo  :Smile:

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá:  a todos 
desde já muitos parabéns aos organizadores, foi sem dúvida um convívio são e muito útil para um principiante como eu, não só pela aprendizagem como também pela convivência com todo o pessoal adepto do hobbie.
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Paulo J Oliveira quando é que é o proximo, este foi 5*.

Sim é verdade correu tudo pelo melhor e conseguimos juntar aquariofilitas e lojistas. :Palmas: 
E o cozinheiro era espectacular a comida estava muito gostosa.
Heitor e Hernani obrigado por deixarem entrar tantos vicidos nas vossas casas. :SbSourire2: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Pena minha não ter podido ir....

O Proxímo poderia ser na margem Sul...o que dizes Rogério?

cumps

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas!
> 
> Pena minha não ter podido ir....
> 
> O Proxímo poderia ser na margem Sul...o que dizes Rogério?
> 
> cumps


Olá Pedro.

Era uma boa ideia, acho que nunca aconteceu algo parecido aqui no deserto temos que combinar.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire2:

----------


## joaoTomas

Não só o almoço mas a tarde interia foi excelente, o almoço estava 5*, o convivio 7*!!!

Parabens ao Paulo Oliveira por este dia muito bem passado e ao Heitor e Hernani e Paulo também pela disponibilidade de nos abrir a porta para vermos os seus aquarios! Excelentes!!!!

----------


## Jose Neves

tanta máquina e só estas fotos

----------


## miguelcarreira

:yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 

fiquei mesmo f*** de não ter podido ir

ainda bem que correu bem fico á espera do proximo para poder ir

----------


## cristovaogaspar

Em nome do Restaurante " O Côdea" queria agradecer a vossa presença neste almoço,  que para nós foi fantástico.
Obrigado pelas palavras,espero e desejo que se algo de menos bom tenha acontecido
seja aqui relatado ,pois só assim , é que nós conseguiremos melhorar o nosso serviço.
Uma palavra para o Paulo oliveira,  pelo esforço e dedicação,  para que aqui estivessem o maior numero de pessoas e que o convivio corresse pelo melhor.
Um obrigado a todos e não querendo tirar o valor a ninguem, um obrigado especial àqueles que fizeram km e km para aqui chegar........
Não liguem aos erros são a parte cómica da mensagem........
um até breve......

----------

